

X Factor & fox.com hacked, contestants database leaked - temptemptemp13
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/6372763/X_Factor_Leaked_Contestants_Database

======
personalcompute
This database is fairly interesting. 73727 people in it.

The ratio of females to males is about 1.6

Average age is 27

Top ten email address domains:

    
    
        yahoo.com (24269 addresses)
        gmail.com (17805 addresses)
        hotmail.com (7518 addresses)
        aol.com (7129 addresses)
        comcast.net (1639 addresses)
        live.com (1177 addresses)
        msn.com (1079 addresses)
        sbcglobal.net (992 addresses)
        ymail.com (781 addresses)
        aim.com (698 addresses)
    

There's a lot more I want to graph and look at though. I especially want to
see how different demographics pick different email providers. That and
getting a map for zip-codes and making a heatmap of the applicants' locations
then subtracting that from a population density map.

------
aw3c2
I am happy about each and every database leak that makes people aware about
the issues with data-mongering. As long as I am not in one of them. Then it
feels really really bad (my credentials were "stolen" (ie copied) in a
customer database of a hardware shop, since then I get personalised spam and
the store still has not notified the thousands of customers whose details are
out there).

~~~
LargeWu
How do you know the data was stolen? Is it possible that they just sold your
information?

~~~
aw3c2
They are trustworthy enough that I can rule that out. Could have been an
employer of course. The list was posted online at some point. And the shop
acknowledged the incident and is working with the police.

I used the quotation marks because of course the data was copied, not stolen,
but the word "stolen" is usually used.

------
anactofgod
HB Gary... Sony... Fox/X-Factor... others/more to come...

Prediction: Web security products/services will be _the_ hot ticket for the
rest of 2011-2012.

~~~
jrockway
I don't think so -- people don't think of security when they think CRUD
applications. What they do think about is outsourcing it to a team of 10
people that will work for $1/day on it. And then they get what they pay for.

Hire competent programmers to do important tasks and you won't be
disappointed. The problem is that there aren't very many competent
programmers.

~~~
anactofgod
I don't intend to imply that security products/services will address the
problems inherent to badly architected/implemented IT systems.

Just that we can expect to see an upswing in expenditures for these sorts of
tack-on products/services from CIOs seeking silver-bullet assurances from
those naive about their corporate infrastructures' security exposure, or blame
deflection, from those savvy about the same.

In other words, it might be a good time to start a white-hat IT security audit
tools/services company.

------
dkasper
What is the legality of downloading and posting analysis of this?

------
imrehg
not cool...

------
temptemptemp13
Creds to reddit btw:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/h62oz/x_factor_foxco...](http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/h62oz/x_factor_foxcom_hacked_contestants_database_leaked/)

~~~
bmm6o
What does this mean? There's no useful discussion in that thread.

~~~
nbpoole
I assume it means that's where temptemptemp13 found the link.

~~~
temptemptemp13
Yes, I meant to point out where I found the link. Was that a bad idea?

~~~
bmm6o
Ah, ok. I didn't see that you were the OP. Makes sense now.

